# Fill this out myself or get a tax person to do it?



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

Also I thought taxes were due here in end of February I don't even have any Uber tax forms but get this crap in the mail from department of revenue?
Any insight would be appreciated.

It says I should file timely to a avoid late penalties or interest.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Iamfoodgod said:


> Also I thought taxes were due here in end of February I don't even have any Uber tax forms but get this crap in the mail from department of revenue?
> Any insight would be appreciated.
> 
> It says I should file timely to a avoid late penalties or interest.


Have your tax preparer file fir an extension if needed


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Have your tax preparer file fir an extension if needed


I'm at a loss tohuntforme. I feel like if I got this in the mail before taxes are normally done doesn't that mean I should have everything right now to file it?

It's a bunch of jargon related to sales so that does make me feel inclined to try and delay this deadline of Jan 31st until I can get my Uber tax documents.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

That appears to be state tax forms for collecting revenue from sales tax. I don't know about Washington, but here in AZ there is no sales tax on services, just goods.

Best thing to do is go to the Washington Dept of Revenue and ask them.



Iamfoodgod said:


> I'm at a loss tohuntforme. I feel like if I got this in the mail before taxes are normally done doesn't that mean I should have everything right now to file it?
> 
> It's a bunch of jargon related to sales so that does make me feel inclined to try and delay this deadline of Jan 31st until I can get my Uber tax documents.


I'm thinking you'll receive one of these every month. Did you file for a business name or license with your Uber driving? Do you sell any goods (product) from your Uber driving?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

+1 SEAL Team.

Then perhaps seek pro advice.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Iamfoodgod said:


> I
> 
> It's a bunch of jargon related to sales so that does make me feel inclined to try and delay this deadline of Jan 31st until I can get my Uber tax documents.


The W-2 that you'll receive from Uber by Jan 31 will be the total revenue Uber collected from the rides that you performed in '18. You'll have to subtract all Uber fees and charges to arrive at your gross revenue for the tax year.

If you give me a moment I will try and look up to see if the state of Washington collects tax revenue from service businesses.

*Below is the list of services required to charge sales tax in the state of Washington. *


*Services subject to sales tax*

There is a misconception that all services are not subject to sales tax. This article clarifies that some services are subject to retail sales tax. Following is a listing of services that are subject to sales tax when provided to consumers.

Construction services (WAC 458-20-170)


Constructing and improving new or existing buildings and structures. Installing, repairing, cleaning, improving, constructing and decorating real or personal property for others
Cleaning, fumigating, razing or moving structures, including painting and papering, cleaning and repairing furnaces and septic tanks, and snow removal
Clearing land and moving earth
Installation and repair services (WAC 458-20-173)


Repairing, cleaning, installing, or decorating personal property for others
Furnaces, septic tanks, vehicles, appliances, etc.
Landscape maintenance (WAC 458-20-226)

Providing tangible personal property with an operator (WAC 458-20-211)

Retail recreation services (WAC 458-20-183)


Fishing Charters
Day trips for sight-seeing
Service charges on tickets to professional sporting events
Personal services


Personal training services
Tanning
Tattooing
Turkish and steam baths, including hot tubs
Dating and escort services
Miscellaneous services


Car wash (including self-service facilities) or detailing cars, trucks, campers, boats, etc. (WAC 458-20-173)
Catering and personal chefs (WAC 458-20-119)
Extended warranties and maintenance agreements (WAC 458-20-257)
Vehicle Towing
Automobile parking
Telephone services (458-20-245)
Digital automated services, remote access software, and digital goods(WAC 458-20-15503)
Escrow services and abstract and title insurance (WAC 458-20-156)
Credit bureau services, including credit worthiness and tenant screening services
RCW 82.04.050 defines "retail sales."

Fare for hire (taxi, limo, livery, bus, rideshare) is not on this list. My best guess is that you can use those state forms to wipe your butt the next time you take a dump. Unless of course you owe state tax revenue in some other area.


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The W-2 that you'll receive from Uber by Jan 31 will be the total revenue Uber collected from the rides that you performed in '18. You'll have to subtract all Uber fees and charges to arrive at your gross revenue for the tax year.
> 
> If you give me a moment I will try and look up to see if the state of Washington collects tax revenue from service businesses.
> 
> ...


I do not owe in other areas. I will look through them again although I couldn't find anything last time I did pertaining to anything j do at Uber just to be sure. If there is nothing there that I can put a number to maybe I SHOULD just wipe my ass with it.


----------

